# BBQ AREA GROUND COVER



## deerfire (Aug 3, 2016)

I know this is a little off the usual topic, but who better to ask? I'm putting together a little outside cooking area and need some suggestions for what to put on the ground. Pavers or a concrete pad would be great, but not in the budget right now. I may go with crushed stone to match what I have in my yard in some places, but it sucks to walk on barefoot. I considered playground chips, but then thought of the fire hazard, I'm a firefighter so I'd feel stupid starting a big fire :) Just wondering if anyone has any other thoughts or suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2016)

I think I would go with the stone. You can get river rock which has smooth edges & can be walked on in bare feet.

Or just wear flip flops!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2016)

Deerfire said:


> I know this is a little off the usual topic, but who better to ask? I'm putting together a little outside cooking area and need some suggestions for what to put on the ground. Pavers or a concrete pad would be great, but not in the budget right now. I may go with crushed stone to match what I have in my yard in some places, but it sucks to walk on barefoot. I considered playground chips, but then thought of the fire hazard, I'm a firefighter so I'd feel stupid starting a big fire :) Just wondering if anyone has any other thoughts or suggestions. Thanks!


How big an area are we talking about here?

Pavers are that expensive if the area isn't that big.

They look so nice when they're laid out, and kind to the feet:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/157397/bear-jrs-backyard-project

Bear


----------



## deerfire (Aug 3, 2016)

I haven't measured exactly, maybe 12 X 14? I'm still paying for the 1000sg ft paver pool deck I put in last year :(


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2016)

Deerfire said:


> I haven't measured exactly, maybe 12 X 14? I'm still paying for the 1000sg ft paver pool deck I put in last year :(


That's only another 168 sq ft.

I'm a firm believer in not going the cheaper way first if you're eventually going to get what you want. All that does is add the cost of the thing you do first to the cost of what you get last. JMO

Bear


----------



## gearjammer (Aug 3, 2016)

What bear said is absolutely true, but the base for those pavers is stone dust.

It has to be put in and tamped down anyway, to install the pavers over it.

It won't hurt your feet to walk on and no money wasted.

Then when you do have the finances you just do little scraping and

re- leveling and you're in business.

Have fun.

           Ed


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 3, 2016)

I would probably suggest some type of brick pavers. If you did it yourself, an area that size wouldn't cost too much. Just be sure to properly perpare the ground first and finish it properly.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 3, 2016)

Go with the stone.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 3, 2016)

Check into  concrete base pads for a condensing unit . Pretty cheap , 2x2 finished pad .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 3, 2016)

I like plain old dirt! Number one complaint from
Our clients is stains in their concrete slab, or stains on their pavers from the BBQ. Sloppy cooks I guess! 

Better yet put down beach sand and install a volley ball court too! Shoot if you have a pool you need a beachside BBQ!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 4, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I like plain old dirt! Number one complaint from
> Our clients is stains in their concrete slab, or stains on their pavers from the BBQ. Sloppy cooks I guess!
> 
> Better yet put down beach sand and install a volley ball court too! Shoot if you have a pool you need a beachside BBQ!



I agree.  I'd be using sand.  It's cheap, packs down nicely, isn't dusty, and is easy on the feet.  Best of all if it gets too "stained" from drippings you can just rake it or put some on top.

Gary


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 4, 2016)

My wife wouldn't be happy with sand because I would be tracking sand into the house. When smoking I make about 25 trips in and out of the house.I use 1B stone in my cooking area.


----------

